# Squirrels on a cloudy overcast day



## ppelaez (Aug 18, 2013)

Is it just me or do squirrels seem to be less active on cloudy overcast days?  Last couple of years, I've hunted early season squirrels on cloudy mornings.  Setup under hickory trees with fresh green nuts half eaten all over the ground but not much activity up in the trees.  Other times on clear sunny mornings they're climbing and jumping from branch to branch all around me.  Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## lmsnow1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, I think it's because they don't like to forage when it's raining and things. I haven't gone yet this season because of the rain. Every time I go when it's overcast it's a waste of time.


----------



## kiltman (Aug 18, 2013)

I went Saturday and didn't see a thing.  I did walk up on a deer.


----------



## Offroadtek (Aug 19, 2013)

I went Sat to a spot where I saw tons during turkey season. After sitting 20 min they started to come out everywhere. I saw sign everywhere that they had been eating hickory nuts and pine nuts, but that day they were building nest. I watched one make multiple trips to a tree cut off some leaves and take them back to his nest.


----------



## jamo76 (Aug 19, 2013)

I find it completely opposite. The drizzly days were some of our best ones last year.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Aug 20, 2013)

jamo76 said:


> I find it completely opposite. The drizzly days were some of our best ones last year.



Yeah same here!


----------



## blakejohn (Aug 21, 2013)

New to squirrel hunting and Ive been told that you can fire a shot or two into the nest to jump them out.  Is this a normal or excepted practice?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 21, 2013)

blakejohn, better read your hunting regulations. Think that is a NO NO!


----------



## blakejohn (Aug 22, 2013)

Whiteeagle said:


> blakejohn, better read your hunting regulations. Think that is a NO NO!



Your right.  Didn't sound ethical to me and I didn't recall seeing anything about it.  But I found it

Unlawful Activities (General Hunting)
Disturbing wildlife dens, holes, or homes, or driving wildlife, except venomous snakes, from their dens, holes, or homes.


----------

